# I am the happiest man alive 🤣



## Techie Scum (Oct 3, 2020)

At the Toyota dealership right now. Got a deal for 2021 Toyota 4Runner TRD Offroad Premium, Grey Metallic Color. Just 7 miles on the Odo. $4000 knocked off of MSRP, zero down. Thank you God! &#128519;
I can't believe it, my score is 842. Holy Moly!

Stay tuned folks! I will shoot some pictures of the truck in 20 minutes! ☺


----------



## RavenK (Sep 28, 2020)

Congrats


----------



## Techie Scum (Oct 3, 2020)

Asked them to remove the stupid running boards. Why pay $650 for that nonsense &#128518;


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Oh man @Muhammad D is gonna be pissed you bought his dream car!

And if you are going to get a TRD Off-Road why not the TRD Pro???


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Your PAXs would be pleased.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

What is that long scratch on the rear quarter panel?


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

$40k vehicle to drive people around for 60 cents a mile. Genius!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

#professoruber said:


> $40k vehicle to drive people around for 60 cents a mile. Genius!


???
I think I missed the part where OP said he would use it for rideshare.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> ???
> I think I missed the part where OP said he would use it for rideshare.


Here you go


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

What does that button do? Shut off the rear wheels? Could be a good idea to get better mileage I suppose.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

#professoruber said:


> $40k vehicle to drive people around for 60 cents a mile. Genius!


Seems like a pretty nice vehicle. For what I'm not sure. 
Paris to Dakar or driving around in Afghanistan maybe????


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

losiglow said:


> What does that button do? Shut off the rear wheels? Could be a good idea to get better mileage I suppose.
> 
> View attachment 514823


Locks the rear differential for more traction.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> ???
> I think I missed the part where OP said he would use it for rideshare.


https://uberpeople.net/ is my assumption he would use it for rideshare. &#129300;


----------



## RavenK (Sep 28, 2020)

Not worse than me being picked up in a BMW M5... or when an Audi A8 came to pick me up... both UberX.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

#professoruber said:


> $40k vehicle to drive people around for 60 cents a mile. Genius!


Big deal. He said 4 days a month he would use it for RS.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

losiglow said:


> What does that button do? Shut off the rear wheels? Could be a good idea to get better mileage I suppose.
> 
> View attachment 514823


Shuts down the front tires so its only 2 wheel drive. Actually its prob already in 2 wheel mode hitting this switch turns the 4 wheel on.
Read your owners manual

What is the insurance per month on this ?
In my state toyota cost a boat load


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

6-8 years of new debt is a great reason to be ecstatic, woohoo!!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Hmmm... @Techie Scum = @Muhammad D ??? -o: &#129300;


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

long term interest will negate your 4k off.. i will never buy anything unless i can pay outright 100% or 50% down by cash..


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Guy gets himself a new whip and is reveling in it and all we do is piss on him. Buying a new car is rarely a rational decision but if it makes you happy it's all good. 

I have a very impractical 2013 slk 350, probably costs me a buck a mile to drive it and I smile every time I drive it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)




----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

RavenK said:


> Not worse than me being picked up in a BMW M5... or when an Audi A8 came to pick me up... both UberX.


Lol I hope you took pics of that.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

Congrats on a SUPER cool truck !

You must have gotten a great LOW interest rate with that HIGH of FICO !

And here I thought I had a high FICO at 823


----------



## CaptainZazi (Oct 4, 2020)

RavenK said:


> Congrats


The worst color that you could have chose but they are pretty nice.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

I sure hope @MHR doesn't see those pics with the paper floor mats.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> Shuts down the front tires so its only 2 wheel drive. Actually its prob already in 2 wheel mode hitting this switch turns the 4 wheel on.
> Read your owners manual
> 
> What is the insurance per month on this ?
> In my state toyota cost a boat load


No this is his 4WD shifter


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Seems like a pretty nice vehicle. For what I'm not sure.
> Paris to Dakar or driving around in Afghanistan maybe????


I drove a Hilux from The Cape of Good Hope up to Outapi on the Namib / Angola border and it never missed a beat. Great rig.



TomTheAnt said:


> Hmmm... @Techie Scum = @Muhammad D ??? -o: &#129300;


=Gabam =????

I've forgotten the other three handles


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Techie Scum said:


> At the Toyota dealership right now. Got a deal for 2021 Toyota 4Runner TRD Offroad Premium, Grey Metallic Color. Just 7 miles on the Odo. $4000 knocked off of MSRP, zero down. Thank you God! &#128519;
> I can't believe it, my score is 842. Holy Moly!
> 
> Stay tuned folks! I will shoot some pictures of the truck in 20 minutes! ☺
> ...


Love it! Just make her a little bit taller and throw some different tires on it


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Hey, I can tell from the photos that you also had a free car wash included.

The metallic gray color is one I like because it doesn't show the dirt nearly as much as, say, a white car.

Speaking of white, your face is REALLY PALE! :smiles:

Enjoy your new vehicle. The next time you make a purchase, if you can buy a low mileage used vehicle, you will save a LOT of money. I bought a 2015 SUV that was $42k new. With 15k miles on it, it only cost $24k, so I saved $18k. If that makes a big difference to you, it likely isn't too late to return the vehicle and buy a different one to save some serious money.

There are consumer protection laws in many states that allow people to return things. Some people refer to it as a cooling off period.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> The next time you make a purchase, if you can buy a low mileage used vehicle, you will save a LOT of money. I bought a 2015 SUV that was $42k new. With 15k miles on it, it only cost $24k, so I saved $18k. If that makes a big difference to you, it likely isn't too late to return the vehicle and buy a different one to save some serious money.
> 
> There are consumer protection laws in many states that allow people to return things. Some people refer to it as a cooling off period.


He bought a 4Runner. They are rated #4 for retaining their value. Buying one that is a year or two old, cost the same as buying a brand new one. Here you can't even find a new one on the lot. Used ones are extremely scarce


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Love it! Just make her a little bit taller and throw some different tires on it


I was thinking some 35 or 38 inch tires would look sweet on it.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Iann said:


> I was thinking some 35 or 38 inch tires would look sweet on it.


Some 35s would look great. I don't know if I'd go much bigger though. the issue with running 35s is, he would have to do a 5" lift. I have a 3" lift and I can barely run 33s. I get rubbing on the passenger front side when I crank the steering wheel hard to the left. He'd probably have to mod the wheel well some too. I don't know if other vehicles are the same but I know with the 4Runner, once you go higher than 3 that's a whole different ballgame, in terms of your suspension.
You'd have to completely redo it. New control arms and all . You can do 3" on stock parts, without an issue. Especially on a new truck. If I was going to do a 5-inch I think I'd almost wait until the suspension had to be redone anyways and do it all at once. That's a long time to wait LOL generally speaking, 3" is the rule of thumb for 4Runners. You can do 5 but you're looking at spending some serious cash make it happen. I would say at least three times the amount.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

congrats..4 days a month will just give u a few bucks. put a blanket or seat cover during them days , protect your leather..we have a highlander. big v-6 . tons of power . 15 mpg lol....they suck on gas 11 in city..i got 80k on mine.. said 18-24 mpg . going on a hwy trip i can 18 mpg doing 70+
my wife goes 3 miles to work. toyota oh what a feeling.i worked for toyota years ago...thats a great truck ..


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Hey, I can tell from the photos that you also had a free car wash included.
> 
> The metallic gray color is one I like because it doesn't show the dirt nearly as much as, say, a white car.
> 
> ...


The car is 5 years ago. the first year depreciate about 20-25%, then it depreciates 15% for every year after that. Regardless if you drive it or not, value will go down.. So using it for ubering is logical.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> we have a highlander. big v-6 . tons of power . 15 mpg lol....they suck on gas 11 in city..i got 80k on mine.. said 18-24 mpg . going on a hwy trip i can 18 mpg doing 70+


Damn...  Guess the big ole V8 in my truck is doing just fine with its 16.9mpg in mixed driving and close to 20 on the highway, then. LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> congrats..4 days a month will just give u a few bucks. put a blanket or seat cover during them days , protect your leather..we have a highlander. big v-6 . tons of power . 15 mpg lol....they suck on gas 11 in city..i got 80k on mine.. said 18-24 mpg . going on a hwy trip i can 18 mpg doing 70+
> my wife goes 3 miles to work. toyota oh what a feeling.i worked for toyota years ago...thats a great truck ..


I have had 2 Highlanders. They both sat in the low twenties for gas mileage, in the city. My 4Runners get city. I don't know how you're only getting 11. I will say, their on demand AWD sucks! I slid through stop signs all the time in it


bethswannns said:


> The car is 5 years ago. the first year depreciate about 20-25%, then it depreciates 15% for every year after that. Regardless if you drive it or not, value will go down.. So using it for ubering is logical.


What do you mean the car was 5 years ago? Are you saying he bought a vehicle that's 5 years old or that he bought this vehicle 5 years ago? He just said there was 7 miles on the vehicle.

You do realize that the 4Runner is ranked number four for the least amount of depreciation, right? There's only three vehicles that hold their value better than a 4Runner


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Guy gets himself a new whip and is reveling in it and all we do is piss on him. Buying a new car is rarely a rational decision but if it makes you happy it's all good.
> 
> I have a very impractical 2013 slk 350, probably costs me a buck a mile to drive it and I smile every time I drive it.


It's a Toyota. Should be food for at least 35-45 years!


----------



## Floofy (Aug 22, 2020)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> Hey, I can tell from the photos that you also had a free car wash included.
> 
> The metallic gray color is one I like because it doesn't show the dirt nearly as much as, say, a white car.
> 
> ...


Used cars are way overpriced right now. There is no way to find a better deal on a used one.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Right now buying used cars are tough. Prices are high. His 4k off sounds good.but the 2021 is normal to be out in sept for toyota. In 1 month trading that in. It's a year old car. Toyota had 4k markup in it. Not counting incentives. But even new cars here in pa... o deals.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> Damn...  Guess the big ole V8 in my truck is doing just fine with its 16.9mpg in mixed driving and close to 20 on the highway, then. LOL! :biggrin:


For the past two years I've averaged 10.83MPG with my V8. And it doesn't get much better for the overall at 11.83MPG since day one!










A few months ago I was doing 7.65MPG and 9.11MPG over a couple of tanks of gas &#128556;&#128556;&#128556;


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> For the past two years I've averaged 10.83MPG with my V8. And it doesn't get much better for the overall at 11.83MPG since day one!


Those big old Raptor tires ain't helping you much. :roflmao:

I've even disabled the AFM crap on mine and the mileage has still stayed the same or slightly even improved. If I would have the patience to stay within speed limits on the highway, I could probably get over 20. Pushing the big 4x4 box over 70mph takes its toll on the mpg. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Techie Scum said:


> At the Toyota dealership right now. Got a deal for 2021 Toyota 4Runner TRD Offroad Premium, Grey Metallic Color. Just 7 miles on the Odo. $4000 knocked off of MSRP, zero down. Thank you God! &#128519;
> I can't believe it, my score is 842. Holy Moly!
> 
> Stay tuned folks! I will shoot some pictures of the truck in 20 minutes! ☺
> ...


That's one of the side affects of paying you bills on time and keeping your debt in check.
Congrats.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

*I am the happiest man alive &#129315;*

Thread starterTechie Scum 
Start dateSunday at 3:09 PM
Don't worry, after a half hour on UP that'll be fixed!


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> Those big old Raptor tires ain't helping you much. :roflmao:
> 
> I've even disabled the AFM crap on mine and the mileage has still stayed the same or slightly even improved. If I would have the patience to stay within speed limits on the highway, I could probably get over 20. Pushing the big 4x4 box over 70mph takes its toll on the mpg. :biggrin:


If I drive on the highway at the speed limit I can see 15MPG which is not all that bad considering the brick I'm pushing through the air. These days we only take the truck out for fun so there may be some highway time but the majority is now off-road which sucks the down the gas like a drunk at a open-bar!


----------



## Techie Scumbag (Oct 14, 2020)

losiglow said:


> What does that button do? Shut off the rear wheels? Could be a good idea to get better mileage I suppose.
> 
> View attachment 514823


That is rear differential locker. For 4WD, there is a big shifter. Out of the 3 options, 4L or four Low is what makes it special, it involves the low gear transfer case that the AWD Systems lack. No AWD system is a match to this old school 4X4. Plus this 4Runner comes with crawl control, multi-terrain select, and hill descent control.



Daisey77 said:


> Love it! Just make her a little bit taller and throw some different tires on it


9.6 inches of ground clearance is more than enough for me at the moment. I will play around with it once my job pays more. The $20,000 that I had saved up, last night I threw all of it at the loan. No car payments for the next 32 months. AND NO MORE CARS TILL 2040 IF I AM ALIVE TILL 2040. My dad's 4Runner is 1998 and has 279,000 miles. It is still going strong like new. That's the target for me.



Fusion_LUser said:


> Oh man @Muhammad D is gonna be pissed you bought his dream car!
> 
> And if you are going to get a TRD Off-Road why not the TRD Pro??? :smiles:


TRD Offroad premium and TRD pro have only 2 differences. Different suspensions, and different set of tires. I can turn it into a Pro later with much less money. TRD Pro is marketing gimmic only. $6000 extra is just greedy on Toyota's part. They are even selling Rav4 TRDs now &#128580;


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Good job OP. Good to see there are a few TNC drivers that can get into the 800+ club. 

I'm currently stacking deep to buy a C8 Corvette. I'll be making the MUCH worse financial decision spending twice that on a Chevy product. -o:


----------



## Jerry Atric (Oct 13, 2020)

when i saw thread title, i thought , maybe you quit Uber Driving.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Techie Scumbag said:


> They are even selling Rav4 TRDs now &#128580;


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

"*I am the happiest man alive"*

*You have good reason to be happy but I can think of a few things that you would need to qualify you as 
"The happiest man alive"

1) A couple a million $ in the trunk*
*2) A **bevy** of fine-ass loose and happy Women in the SUV
3) A **portable** bar loaded with top shelf booze
4) A kilo of fine **Bolivian** white
5) Throw in some fine Cuban cigars, while yur at it !*


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Arthur Dent said:


> "*I am the happiest man alive"*
> 
> *You have good reason to be happy but I can think of a few things that you would need to qualify you as
> "The happiest man alive"
> ...


Now, now . . . everyone sets their own definition for happiness. Your bad habits might not be his happy habits


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Now, now . . .


If'n he has any amount of Male genes runnin through his veins, then he'll be ALL for it !

I'll just let YOU figure out which veins I'm referring to...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Arthur Dent said:


> If'n he has any amount of Male genes runnin through his veins, then he'll be ALL for it !
> 
> I'll just let YOU figure out which veins I'm referring to...


Oh I'm not going to try to figure shit out. I gave up on trying to figure out you men a long time ago&#129335;‍♀


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

We are really simple creatures, all we need is to be fed, loved and left alone ( no *****ing ) 

Then we are happy and will do anything for you.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

RavenK said:


> Not worse than me being picked up in a BMW M5... or when an Audi A8 came to pick me up... both UberX.


Where do you live?


----------



## RavenK (Sep 28, 2020)

2starDriver said:


> Where do you live?


NYC.
I used to use uberX three times a day, with a 40% discount on rides. So my fare was always around six bucks


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> I have had 2 Highlanders. They both sat in the low twenties for gas mileage, in the city. My 4Runners get city. I don't know how you're only getting 11.* I will say, their on demand AWD sucks! I slid through stop signs all the time in it*


Da FAQ????

I drive like a lunatic when I am not driving professionally. I break triple digits most days I drive. I have never slid through a stop sign.

You got issues.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> Da FAQ????
> 
> I drive like a lunatic when I am not driving professionally. I break triple digits most days I drive. I have never slid through a stop sign.
> 
> You got issues.


Have you driven a Highlander in a snowstorm with their on demand all wheel drive system?


----------



## 4Runner lover (Nov 1, 2020)

Hey real quick. I forgot to say the most important thing. It is "Made in Japan" &#127471;&#127477;❤&#128515;&#128519;&#128513;


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

How long you gonna be around this time? 🤔


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

bethswannns said:


> long term interest will negate your 4k off.. i will never buy anything unless i can pay outright 100% or 50% down by cash..


I'm assuming that his interest rate is below 1% with his credit score and buying a new vehicle. I had a similar credit score when I bought my brand new car back in 2018 and my interest rate is below 1%


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> How long you gonna be around this time? &#129300;


It is an odd phenomenon

The Psychosis that controls these lunatics.


----------



## 4Runner lover (Nov 1, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> It is an odd phenomenon
> 
> The Psychosis that controls these lunatics.


If you have no respect for me, have some respect for yourself and your age, old fellow! :wink: How is Uber treating you? Go drive, business is picking up. I made $400 today in a much smaller market than yours!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

4Runner lover said:


> If you have no respect for me, have some respect for yourself and your age, old fellow! :wink: How is Uber treating you? Go drive, business is picking up. I made $400 today in a much smaller market than yours!


Your heart is full of hate, your soul full of rage, your intellect driven by Insolence and ignorance.
Carry on.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

$40,000 vehicle for rideshare, if you get the required Rideshare insurance that is going to be a hefty premium on a vehicle that is worth that much, and gas mileage isn't that good either, either way man good luck I hope it works out for you ,,maybe you found a nice niche or can set your own rates


----------



## 4Runner lover (Nov 1, 2020)

tmart said:


> $40,000 vehicle for rideshare, if you get the required Rideshare insurance that is going to be a hefty premium on a vehicle that is worth that much, and gas mileage isn't that good either, either way man good luck I hope it works out for you ,,maybe you found a nice niche or can set your own rates


It will cost me $25 extra for the rideshare endorsement. My driving record is as clean as my credit. I changed my mind though. I am not driving it for rideshare. I have my other car for that.


----------

